# Wind Direction



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok i hunt here in the East, Ohio. I hunt for Fox and Coyotes, I hunt by myself useing a FoxPro FX3 caller. I hear people say place the caller upwind about 75 yards and you watch downwind side, and the also say you have to watch the caller aswell because the animal can attack it, how is this possible to watch upwind and downwind at the same time? Im needing to know how to setup, do i watch the caller looking upwind or put the caller 75 yards behind me and not worry about it and watch downwind? How do i use the wind to my advantage, theres alot of pine thickets and brush cover. Im useing a 204 cal and sometime use a 22-250 so i can reach out there to get the animal no problem, just dont know how to work the wind, i hear alot of different things. thanks for your time...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Best solution is to call crosswind.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If you're calling alone and not watching 360 degrees you're not seeing all your visitors. Keep a closer eye on the down wind. I know...... It's not what you wanted to hear but it's true. Get a partner. Better yet get two partners.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep the wind in your face and the call out in front of you. Most coyotes who have not been hunted will many times come right into the call from your front but most coyotes will probably work their way 180 degrees either to your right or left and once they feel they are safe in they come to the call. Yes, they may slip up from the rear bu that does not happen often, at least not here or in New Mexico, or Mexico. The wind is the keyt to being successful while hunting these critters and even when I hunt Javalina the wind is key.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of the time you have a pretty good idea of where the coyotes will come from - based cover/structure out in front of you. It isn't as complicated as it sounds. Just watch the area you expect them to come from, and you will often times see their approach. It is their nature to approach from the downwind side of the caller, so it makes sense to not only pay more attention to the downwind side, but to also position yourself somewhat downwind to have a better shot opportunity. They say to watch the caller as well as the downwind simply because coyotes that don't circle to the downwind side will go straight to the caller. This is why the call location and setup is SO important. You need to position yourself so that you can survey the area that you expect they will come from, and position yourself so that you can see and shoot to the area of the caller (if using electronic), and position yourself so that nothing can get downwind without you seeing it first. As pointed out by others, that can be alot to do for one person - but it can be done. Most guys that hunt with a buddy will dedicate one person just to cover the downwind.

Hope that helps.
KD


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

explain this video then if the wind is supposed to be in your face


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

cbbase34 said:


> explain this video then if the wind is supposed to be in your face


What really needs to be explained?

Either way would work. Notice how much open area there is between the cover and the hunters. Not sure how much wind he is talking about...he never says. If it is a REALLY windy day I can see doing that..and I have done it with some success. There are some REAL good callers out there who hunt almost exclusively with the wind at their back and kill dogs. You just have to shoot before they enter your scent cone.

That spot is unique because there is cover on either side, and a LOT of cover. If I were hunting that spot with two guys I would have a guy sitting on each side of that tree row...one watching each direction. That could even be a spot where 3 or 4 guys could hunt well together.


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

What really needs to be explained? LOL Well when i post a message i post on several other forums sites. Its information im trying to go out and get on my own. Meaning i know people is trying to help, but you think what works for you there in ND works the same for us here in Ohio and it dont. You might go out hunting and can see 300 to 400 yards but for us here where lucky to see any animals intill there right on us, like 100 yards away in the woods, to much thick cover. Now you have people saying have the wind in your face but you have to watch the downwind side, explain? Then you have people saying wind on the back of your neck. Cant have it all. So what i leaned was put the foxpro out and watch it, nobody really knows what the animal is thinking, pretty much all luck. Bottom line you dont know who is telling the truth on predator hunting, wind in your face and wind on your neck. thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well whatever.

Do you have a calling partner? Two sets of eyes is better than one IMO.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A coyote wil go for the wind 99.999% of the time. Just depends on whether he does it at 200 yards, or 2 feet.

I usually dont worry about where the wind is in relation to me. What I worry about, is the wind in relation to the cover im targeting, and where I expect an animal to approach. Wind on your face, back of your head, or cheek, it doesn't matter. Just as long as its not carrying your scent into the cover you want to target (so common sense would dictate that if your facing your target cover and where you expect a target to come from, you wouldn't want the wind at your back), or where you expect an animal to approach from, while maintaining a close eye on your downwind and scent stream, because thats where mr. coyote is heading. Kill him before he gets there.

Keep your head on a swivel, 360 degree awarness at all times. They can and will come from anywhere, and you need to be on em before they wind you, because its all over if they do.

Its the same principle whether you can see 300-400 yards or 30-40 yards. Keep the target area upwind.


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

well whatever then fallguy later


----------

